# Uber chat. For support.



## LakerNation (Sep 24, 2015)

Good evening fellow Uber drivers. Does anyone know how to contact uber live chat from the uber partner app. I was able to access them by going to
Go to uber partner app. 
Account
Help
Account
Chat support. 

But now they have moved it. Or removed it. It was very convenient to live chat with someone in case you had a question.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

LakerNation said:


> Good evening fellow Uber drivers. Does anyone know how to contact uber live chat from the uber partner app. I was able to access them by going to
> Go to uber partner app.
> Account
> Help
> ...


Looks like you are correct. Gone from app. 
On the partner website/portal it appears the chat feature is offline. Maybe from now on.
It was working up until a day or two ago (end of Jan. 2016).


----------

